
What is the best terminal/editor font? - jacquesm
The design for hackers article made me wonder what the best font is for text editing (program code).<p>Typically I either work in a terminal emulator or in a GUI based editor and the amount of time I spend looking at either one of these is simply scary. So is there any font that makes work like that easier on the eyes?
======
veidr
Menlo. It's like Monaco with all the sucky bits fixed.

I code in 9-point Menlo (antialiased, of course) on a pair of 30" 2560x1600
displays, and it is awesome. Before that I used Consolas. Before that I used
Bitstream Vera Sans Mono and often googled for programmer fonts. But none of
those could ever go for hours at 9-point size without bugging me. (I prefer
Menlo at larger sizes, too.)

One interesting thing is that the font looks noticeably better on my Apple 30"
Cinema Display (from 2007) than it does on my Dell 3008WFP (from 2008), both
hooked up to the same Mac Pro. Not sure if that's just a coincidence or
whether Apple really did some kind of freaky font-tuning for Apple gear. But
anyway, coding font has been a kind of personal holy grail for me for years
and years, and Menlo is my #1 favorite thing they added in Snow Leopard.

------
ambirex
Stack Overflow poll about this very subject:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4689/recommended-fonts-
fo...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4689/recommended-fonts-for-
programming)

I've been using Inconsolata recently and so far so good.

------
nirvous
Good ol' Monaco...

Some more discussion here: <http://hivelogic.com/articles/top-10-programming-
fonts>

And then there's this: <http://www.lowing.org/fonts/>

------
Gentleman_Ryan
I recommend Terminus. It's easy on the eyes and looks great in smaller sizes

------
smoody
That's easy: Liberation Mono -- hands down winner in my humble opinion

<https://fedorahosted.org/liberation-fonts/>

------
bobf
I've been using Bitstream Vera Sans Mono lately.

------
werf
i use this one ProFont <http://werf.ru/comment?id=129>

------
rmah
andale mono ftw, baby!

